# Por qué compra la mujer la blusa si es cara?



## Victory Manual

¡Hola!

En mi libro de español (Fundamental Spanish) hay una frase que no entiendo:

_¿Por qué compra *la mujer la blusa* si es cara?_

In English, would we translate it as,

_Why does the woman buy the blouse if it's expensive?_

Is the construction _¿Por qué *[verb]* *[subject] [object]* si es cara?_, and could we make similar sentences like, _¿Por qué *come* *el hombre la langosta* si es cara?_

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Managa

Victory Manual said:


> Hola!
> 
> En mi libro de español (Fundamental Spanish) hay una frase que no entiendo:
> 
> _¿Por qué compra *la mujer la blusa* si es cara?_
> 
> In English, would we translate it as,
> 
> _Why does the woman buy the blouse if it's expensive?_
> 
> Is the construction _¿Por qué *[verb]* *[subject] [object]* si es cara?_, and could we make similar sentences like, _¿Por qué *come* *el hombre la langosta* si es cara?_
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Me parecen perfectamente correctas las frases.


----------



## horsewishr

Ok, this is interesting to me, too.  In both of your examples, the subject/object relationship is obvious.  (A blouse can't buy a woman, and a lobster can't eat a man). 

But to translate a phrase like _Why does the snake eat the chicken?_ it might not be so obvious (to an English-speaker).  

I would say "Por qué la culebra come el pollo"
But according to your example, I could say ¿Por qué come la culebra el pollo?
Honestly, if I read this, I'm not sure how I would interpret it.  It's not obvious (to me) who eats whom.

Unless I need to use the "personal a" ???? 
¿Por qué come la culebra al pollo??

I'm completely confused!!


----------



## NeNuN

También es correcto:

¿Por qué la mujer compra la blusa si es cara?
¿Por que compra la mujer la blusa si es cara?

Soy nativa pero la verdad que ahora me ha surgido a mí también la duda de por qué se puede hacer la pregunta de tantas maneras, aunque todas significan igual

¿Por qué compra la mujer *al *pollo? no está bien dicho. Compra el pollo no al pollo. 
si dices al, parece que el pollo es el que está en la tienda vendiendo (vendedor)

Mi madre compra fruta al frutero  (¿ lo veis en este ejemplo?) el al hace referencia  a la persona que te lo vende

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## horsewishr

Thank you, NeNun.  I was getting at this:  I always wonder why Spanish requires the "personal a".  It really seems strange to us.  But maybe this is why!?

For example:
Why did Rafael hit Juan?

¿Por que golpeó Rafael Juan?  (sé que  no es correcto.  Para mí es confusa, por dos razones.  ¿Quien golpeó a quien?  Y "Rafael Juan" podría ser una sola persona) 

Pero ahora veo porque es necesario usar la "a"
¿Por que golpeó Rafael a Juan?


----------



## NeNuN

horsewishr said:


> Thank you, NeNun.  I was getting at this:  I always wonder why Spanish requires the "personal a".  It really seems strange to us.  But maybe this is why!?
> 
> For example:
> Why did Rafael hit Juan?
> 
> ¿Por que golpeó Rafael Juan?  (sé que  no es correcto.  Para mí es confusa, por dos razones.  ¿Quien golpeó a quien?  Y "Rafael Juan" podría ser una sola persona)
> 
> Pero ahora veo porque es necesario usar la "a"
> ¿Por que golpeó Rafael a Juan?



Te contesto en español. 
Te suena raro porque es otro idioma es normal, a mi me suena raro decir *Rafael hit Juan*, seguramente yo pondría el "TO", *Rafael hit to Juan*, porque al ser española para mí se necesita ese "a" del que estamos hablando y pongo "to" en su lugar

Volviendo al tema: Si dices ¿por qué golpeo Rafael Juan? está frase suena rara, pero se podría interpretar como que ¿por qué pegó (a alguien) Rafael Juan? (Rafael Juan como una sola persona)

Cuando utilizas el verbo golpear (también puedes utilizar pegar) debe llevar la preposición "a" SIEMPRE!

_Juan pegó a María_

Aunque suena más naturall _Juan le pegó a María_

Si quieres decir por qué le pegó o dónde debes poner siempre el "le"

_Juan le pegó en la boca_ (a María)
_Juan le pegó (a María) porque le había quitado su estuche_

en estos ejemplos el verbo pegar se podría sustituir por el golpear, sin tener que cambiar nada más

¿entiendes mejor?


----------



## NeNuN

NeNuN said:


> Te contesto en español.
> Te suena raro porque es otro idioma es normal, a mi me suena raro decir *Rafael hit Juan*, seguramente yo pondría el "TO", *Rafael hit to Juan*, porque al ser española para mí se necesita ese "a" del que estamos hablando y pongo "to" en su lugar
> 
> Volviendo al tema: Si dices ¿por qué golpeo Rafael Juan? está frase suena rara, pero se podría interpretar como que ¿por qué pegó (a alguien) Rafael Juan? (Rafael Juan como una sola persona)
> 
> Cuando utilizas el verbo golpear (también puedes utilizar pegar) debe llevar la preposición "a" SIEMPRE!
> 
> _Juan pegó a María_
> 
> Aunque suena más naturall _Juan le pegó a María_
> 
> Si quieres decir por qué le pegó o dónde debes poner siempre el "le"
> 
> _Juan le pegó en la boca_ (a María)
> _Juan le pegó (a María) porque le había quitado su estuche_
> 
> en estos ejemplos el verbo pegar se podría sustituir por el golpear, sin tener que cambiar nada más
> 
> ¿entiendes mejor?



Por favor responder a mis preguntas en el foro de gramática, nadie me ha respondido todavía  y tengo un examen mañana!


----------



## horsewishr

NeNuN said:


> Te contesto en español.
> Te suena raro porque es otro idioma es normal, a mi me suena raro decir *Rafael hit Juan*, seguramente yo pondría el "TO", *Rafael hit to Juan*, porque al ser española para mí se necesita ese "a" del que estamos hablando y pongo "to" en su lugar
> 
> Volviendo al tema: Si dices ¿por qué golpeo Rafael Juan? está frase suena rara, pero se podría interpretar como que ¿por qué pegó (a alguien) Rafael Juan? (Rafael Juan como una sola persona)
> 
> Cuando utilizas el verbo golpear (también puedes utilizar pegar) debe llevar la preposición "a" SIEMPRE!
> 
> _Juan pegó a María_
> 
> Aunque suena más naturall _Juan le pegó a María_
> 
> Si quieres decir por qué le pegó o dónde debes poner siempre el "le"
> 
> _Juan le pegó en la boca_ (a María)
> _Juan le pegó (a María) porque le había quitado su estuche_
> 
> en estos ejemplos el verbo pegar se podría sustituir por el golpear, sin tener que cambiar nada más
> 
> ¿entiendes mejor?



De verdad, no.  A mi me parece que la "a" en este caso no es una preposición--sino "the personal a" que existe en el español, pero no en el inglés.

Pero tal vez mi ejemplo era malo.  

Si yo preguntara "Por qué persigue el perro la gata?" no eso claro (para mí) cual animal persigue cual.  Pero sí es claro si digo "¿Por qué el perro persigue la gata?" (aunque no es correcto).  

So, again, I wonder if this potential confusion is the reason that the  "personal a" is a part of the Spanish language (because when you add the 'a' the subject/object relationship is elucidated). "¿Por qué el perro persigue a la gata?


----------



## NeNuN

I can't answer you with a technical explanation because I don't remember but for me is the same that in English you say "depend on". Why "on" and not "in" like always put Spanish people? and why without any preposition? or "look at" instead of "look for or look to" for the verb "mirar"? My British teacher sais to me " It's English, I don't know why"

This is the same to me the verb "perseguir" always goes with "a". you can't say " Mi prima persiguió la perra" it's gramatically incorrect (Mi prima persiguió A la perra)
"To pursue" in Spanish is " perseguir a".

Look at this:

Mi prima persiguió a la perra-- la perra es a la que persiguen
La perra fue perseguida por mi prima--ahi está al revés, perseguida por indica quién es el que corre detrás...

No se si me entiendes


----------



## Victory Manual

The rules of prepositions are arbitrary and based on historical trends that don't necessarily rely on logic.  I wouldn't read too much into it.

¡Gracias por contestar mi pregunta!


----------



## NeNuN

horsewishr said:


> En verdad/en realidad, no.  A mi me parece que la "a" en este caso no es una preposición--sino "the personal a" que existe en (el)español, pero no en (el) inglés.
> 
> Pero tal vez mi ejemplo era malo/confuso.
> 
> Si yo preguntara "Por qué persigue el perro la gata?" no me queda claro cual animal persigue cual.  Pero sí está claro si digo "¿Por qué el perro persigue la gata?" (aunque no es correcto).  ¿y por qué este sí te queda claro?
> 
> So, again, I wonder if this potential confusion is the reason that the  "personal a" is a part of the Spanish language (because when you add the 'a' the subject/object relationship is elucidated). "¿Por qué el perro persigue a la gata?



Te corrijo

another thing: if you have to do an action which receive another person, most of these verbs go with "a": pegar a, perseguir a, decir a, mandar a, leer a...
-Yo pegué *a* María
-Juan persiguió *a* un gato por toda la avenida
-Tienes que decirle *a* Sara lo que hizo su novio
-Mandé *a* Pablo a por el pan
-Leele *a* tu hermano un cuento

I'd learn them by heart like I do in English, but the best is to practice a lot 

I hope ti helps


----------



## horsewishr

NeNuN said:


> . . .the verb "perseguir" always goes with "a". you can't say " Mi prima persiguió la perra" it's gramatically incorrect (Mi prima persiguió A la perra)  "To pursue" in Spanish is " perseguir a".
> 
> Look at this:
> 
> Mi prima persiguió a la perra-- la perra es a la que persiguen
> La perra fue perseguida por mi prima--ahi está al revés, perseguida por indica quién es el que corre detrás...
> 
> No se si me entiendes



I'm sorry if I appear argumentative, but I still think this is a question of "the personal a" and not the verb perseguir.  According to what I've read, the "a" is necessary in your examples because the direct object is a person or an animal.  According to another thread here, I can say:

El perro persigue su cola. (sin a) 
Él persigue sus sueños. 

Because tails and dreams are not people or animals, the "a" is not needed. 

I'm sure my theory is incorrect--but I'm still incredibly curious about this idiosyncrasy.

Oooh.  And thank you for correcting me!


----------



## NeNuN

Victory Manual said:


> The rules of prepositions are arbitrary and based on historical trends that don't necessarily rely on logic.  I wouldn't read too much into it.
> 
> ¡Gracias por contestar (a) mi pregunta!


----------



## NeNuN

horsewishr said:


> I'm sorry if I appear argumentative, but I still think this is a question of "the personal a" and not the verb perseguir.  According to what I've read, the "a" is necessary in your examples because the direct object is a person or an animal.  According to another thread here, I can say:
> 
> El perro persigue su cola. (sin a)
> Él persigue sus sueños.
> 
> Because tails and dreams are not people or animals, the "a" is not needed.
> 
> I'm sure my theory is incorrect--but I'm still incredibly curious about this idiosyncrasy.
> 
> Oooh.  And thank you for correcting me!



No, don't worry, I'm like you but I think you're racking your brain too much.
According to your reply, neither "cola" nor "sueños" are people or animals, and it's maybe you don't put "a". What do you think?


----------



## horsewishr

NeNuN said:


> No, don't worry, I'm like you but I think you're racking your brain too much.
> According to your reply, neither "cola" nor "sueños" are people or animals, and it's maybe you don't put "a". What do you think?



Yes--but that was my question all along.  WHY??   

Why is "the personal a" a concept that exists in Spanish--but not English.  

LOL.  Yes.  I have a bad habit of racking my brain too much!


----------



## Victory Manual

Why do we "attend *to* a problem" but we don't "answer *to* a question"?  It's arbitrary.

To make matters worse, we "answer *to* the boss" but we never "answer *to* the phone".  It's best to just memorize the prepositions as lexical chunks if possible.


----------



## NeNuN

horsewishr said:


> Yes--but that was my question all along.  WHY??
> 
> Why is "the personal a" a concept that exists in Spanish--but not English.
> 
> LOL.  Yes.  I have a bad habit of racking my brain too much!



jajajaja then don't racking your brainn!!
I don't study Spanish for so much time ago and I can give you a linguistic explanation, I just say that they are difference languages and have a lot of differences

I've always asked myself a lot of question relacionated with English. For instance:
- Have you got a car? Yes I have (Why you have to say "I have" in the answer? in Spanish you just say "si"
- They would go if they had time (Why you have to repeat "they") At the beggining it's annoying 
- what's your name? (¿Qué es tu nombre?, why not " How is your name? or Whis is your name? like in Spanish?....I think I could keep saying a lot of examples  English is very difficult as well


----------



## horsewishr

Victory Manual said:


> Why do we "attend *to* a problem" but we don't "answer *to* a question"?  It's arbitrary.
> 
> To make matters worse, we "answer *to* the boss" but we never "answer *to* the phone".  It's best to just memorize the prepositions as lexical chunks if possible.




In the case if the personal a, it is not arbitrary, and it has nothing to do with the verb.  If the Direct Object of verb is a person or an animal, the a is necessary.  If it is an inanimate object, the a is not necessary.

Re: "answer to a boss" vs. "answer to a phone" 
"answer" and "answer to" are two different verbs--with two different meanings
To "answer to" someone means that he is your boss.  It DESCRIBES your relationship to him.  You can also "answer" your boss.

I answer to my boss = He is the person to whom I must be subordinate. 
I answer my boss = I respond to him when he asks me something.


----------



## horsewishr

NeNuN said:


> jajajaja then don't racking your brainn!!
> I don't study Spanish for so much time ago I haven't studied Spanish for a long time, and I can'T give you a linguistic explanation, I just say that they are difference languages and have a lot of differences
> 
> I've always asked myself a lot of questions relacionated with related to English. For instance:
> - Have you got a car? Yes I have (Why *DO* you have to say "I have" in the answer? in Spanish you just say "si"  You can simply answer "Yes" in English, too
> - They would go if they had time (Why you have to repeat "they") At the beggining it's annoying
> - what's your name? (¿Qué es tu nombre?, why not " How is your name? or Whis is your name? like in Spanish?....I think I could keep saying a lot of examples  English is very difficult as well



Thank you NeNuN.  As of now, I'm turning my brain off


----------



## NeNuN

horsewishr said:


> In the case if the personal a, it is not arbitrary, and it has nothing to do with the verb.  If the Direct Object of verb is a person or an animal, the a is necessary.  If it is an inanimate object, the a is not necessary.
> 
> Re: "answer to a boss" vs. "answer to a phone"
> "answer" and "answer to" are two different verbs--with two different meanings
> To "answer to" someone means that he is your boss.  It DESCRIBES your relationship to him.  You can also "answer" your boss.
> 
> I answer to my boss = He is the person to whom I must be subordinate.
> I answer my boss = I respond to him when he asks me something.



Don't you think it is difficult? I probably use one of them for all meaning 
*answer to i guess it's (responder ante)*

- María :Tienesque terminar este trabajo
- Pedro: ¡No me digas lo que tengo que hacer!¡Tu no eres mi jefa!
- Pedro: Yo solo respondo ante mi jefe ( él es el único que tiene poder sobre mí)

And de other one is (responder) to answer the phone, to a person who is talking to you, right?


----------



## horsewishr

NeNuN said:


> Don't you think it is difficult? I probably use one of them for all meaning
> *answer to i guess it's (responder ante)* * Así es!  Exactamente. *
> 
> - María :Tienesque terminar este trabajo
> - Pedro: ¡No me digas lo que tengo que hacer!¡Tu no eres mi jefa!
> - Pedro: Yo solo respondo ante mi jefe ( él es el único que tiene poder sobre mí)
> 
> And de the other one is (responder) to answer the phone, to a person who is talking to you, right?



Creo que es "contestar el teléfono"
We answer the phone--not the person on the other end of the phone.


----------



## NeNuN

horsewishr said:


> Thank you NeNuN.  As of now, I'm turning my brain off



Oh what a horrible mistakes!!!Thanks a lot for correcting me


----------



## Ceci from Spain

Os recomiendo que lo busquéis en el DPD.  http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/ porque existen muchísimos casos. No es cuestión sólo del verbo o del complemento, es mucho más complejo.
Por ejemplo, volviendo a la culebra y al pollo, si una culebra se come un pollo concreto:
(*1.* *a *+* complemento directo. *Hay casos en que su presencia es forzosa, casos en que no debe utilizarse y casos en que puede aparecer o no. En lo que respecta al uso actual, pueden establecerse las siguientes reglas generales:
*1.1.* Uso forzoso: [...]
*c)*_Ante nombres comunes de persona cuyo referente es un individuo concreto, y no uno cualquiera entre varios posibles)_
_La culebra se comió al pollo_

Sin embargo, hablando en general:
_Las culebras,comen pollos_

Después de leer esto, si el español no fuera mi lengua materna, me haría una chuleta


----------



## Victory Manual

horsewishr said:


> In the case if the personal a, it is not arbitrary, and it has nothing to do with the verb.  If the Direct Object of verb is a person or an animal, the a is necessary.  If it is an inanimate object, the a is not necessary.



What I meant is that it's arbitrary in its existence, not function.  I understand the personal a quite well because there is something similar in Japanese.  I never really tried to pick it apart, but I got used to it just through tons of exposure.  I'm assuming I'll have to do the same with Spanish.


----------



## horsewishr

Victory Manual said:


> What I meant is that it's arbitrary in its existence, not function.  I understand the personal a quite well because there is something similar in Japanese.  I never really tried to pick it apart, but I got used to it just through tons of exposure.  I'm assuming I'll have to do the same with Spanish.



De acuerdo. A propósito, tu inglés es bastante bueno.  ¿Estás seguro que no eres norteamericano?


----------



## Managa

horsewishr said:


> De acuerdo. A propósito, tu inglés es bastante bueno.  ¿Estás seguro que no eres norteamericano?



The native language of Victory Manual says *North American English*


----------



## Victory Manual

horsewishr said:


> De acuerdo. A propósito, tu inglés es bastante bueno.  ¿Estás seguro que no eres norteamericano?



I'm from California, but I speak Japanese as a second language.  Studying Spanish is a breath of fresh air after the roller coaster ride that Japanese is.


----------



## Wyzguy

Ceci from Spain said:


> Os recomiendo que lo busquéis en el DPD. http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/ porque existen muchísimos casos. No es cuestión sólo del verbo o del complemento, es mucho más complejo.
> Por ejemplo, volviendo a la culebra y al pollo, si una culebra se come un pollo concreto:
> (*1.* *a *+* complemento directo. *Hay casos en que su presencia es forzosa, casos en que no debe utilizarse y casos en que puede aparecer o no. En lo que respecta al uso actual, pueden establecerse las siguientes reglas generales:
> *1.1.* Uso forzoso: [...]
> *c)*_Ante nombres comunes de persona cuyo referente es un individuo concreto, y no uno cualquiera entre varios posibles)_
> _La culebra se comió al pollo_
> 
> Sin embargo, hablando en general:
> _Las culebras,comen pollos_
> 
> Después de leer esto, si el español no fuera mi lengua materna, me haría una chuleta


 
Ceci is right, what is being discussed is very much over simplifying the use of "a" as a preoposition in Spanish. The personal "a" as we English Speakers call it is not ever referenced in the RAE as it is more or less a concept I believe we have derived to help explain its existence. There are probably some steadfast rules to help you with it in 80% plus cases, but search "a" in the RAE as Ceci has suggested and you will see that the preposition "a" is extremely complex and is likely used on feeling by natives and doing your best to follow that methodology through exposure and trial and error will be the best way to learn its use more fluently.


----------

